# Info on the G21 SF



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are going to continue offering the pictinny rail and the weaver style rail? Are they going to discontinue the large Pictinny? It would be a bit odd to have a G21, G21 SFP and a G21SFW.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

In CA, Glock recalled the picatinny rails because it was a "mistake" on their part.

Are you talking about Glock no longer making any more of them?

This is a first.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

tHATS THE QUESTION. ARE THEY GOING TO SELL THE LARGE RAILED VERSION AND THE SMALL VERSION. OOPS NOT YELLING CAP LOCK ON.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*I Hate Rails*

I called Glock. They are just down the road from me. I have the 21SF and HATE the rail......useless hunk of extra weight....and YES they have no plans to do away with the rail.

IF....IF...they make a compact 21 SF I have BEGGED them to leave off the rail. We shall see.


----------

